# too rough!



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

(First Post. Wish I had a better fishing report, but really enjoy reading / learning on this forum. Thought I'd give it a try). Decided if we could find some live bait we would try going out. Out of Perdido Pass yesterday morning (10/23 and very choppy!). Found some Thread Fin and small Hard Tail around the whistle buoy (Sabiki). Bounced and splashed out to some bridge rubble. Bites on every drop. One 28 inch Amber Jack in the boat and back in the water. Out of bait and exhausted trying to stay on our feet. Soaking wet on the return. Can't wait to get back out there but four foot seas are too much!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome, Steve.

What were the other bites? Couldn't be red snapper.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Nor the recently designated threatened species of Grey Trigger (a.k.a. bastard bait stealer)


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome, and fishing in those types of seas suck.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. We all have those kind of days. But, its still fun getting out and trying.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

tried to go sunday when the wind picked up to 15-20 5 minutes after the boat hit the water and didn't make it past 4 miles, ended up catching white snapper in shallow. I guess it was better than sitting at the house though.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope I'm doing this ("reply") right ... Thanks for the "welcome(s)." Pretty sure the Snapper and Trigger fish were busy (stealing our bait) below us. And those kind of days make me appreciate the calmer ones. Looking forward to getting back out and posting better reports! Thanks again for all the helpful information you guys pass along.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey at least your getting out, my boats in my yard with a blown engine. Just waiting till next spring to sell it, just want it gone after sinking too much money in it.


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

PCfisher66 said:


> Hey at least your getting out, my boats in my yard with a blown engine. Just waiting till next spring to sell it, just want it gone after sinking too much money in it.


Welcome to boating! I only chime in as I spent all morning torquing my new head!!! Gotta love boating...:thumbup:


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

How do you torque a head ?

Sounds like a crappy job ??

lol :whistling:


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

As in the boat blew a head gasket and warped the head on my last trip out. Blew a hose, all the alarms went off, but it got too hot anyway. Made it in fine after a bit of steam, but it was blowing bubbles in the radiator (expansion tank thing?) back at the dock and running crappy. Took it all apart a few days ago and decided to buy a brand new head as the old one was pretty warped. Two days of working in the sun and two thousand dollars later, I'm ready to get back to fishing! I never signed up to be a mechanic....


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

CPT John sorry for your engine troubles, good weekend to be grounded looks pretty rough out there.

Steve B welcome to PFF.
Tight Lines
Sea Hawk


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome Steve B, You are rite , you learn alot here on PFF, this is an awsome forum with some Great folks! Yeah that wind and rough seas are a no no for me, but you an A for effort from me!! GG


----------

